# Vista



## acer_aspireWXMI (Apr 22, 2007)

OVER PRICED.:normal: 
OVER HYPED. 
and just plain crap. go with linux or a mac:upset:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Windows Viruses Intuders Spyware Trojans and Adware


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Vista is working flawlessly for me.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

lol - very good Chris!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Glaswegian said:


> lol - very good Chris!


Thanks :smile:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i have no problems with ultimate and home premium,it's like anything new you have to get accustomed to it
the old saying is apt
a bad workman always blames his tools


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Quite easy when M$ is powering your system :smile::grin::laugh:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

that just confirms what i posted


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

dai said:


> that just confirms what i posted


LOL Nice one Dai :laugh: 
If anything goes wrong with my MS products it's usually cos of something I've done wrong.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

I got Home Premium the other day for my HTPC, and Tiber Septim has been using Ultimate on his system for quite a while. The only real problem we've noticed is a lack of available drivers.


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

I am running Business and the only thing that bugs me so far is I seem to have to reboot more often than with XP.


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

Indoril Nerevar said:


> I got Home Premium the other day for my HTPC, and Tiber Septim has been using Ultimate on his system for quite a while. The only real problem we've noticed is a lack of available drivers.


Same here. "It doesn't work with anything" is the phrase that pays.


Kind of negates the whole point of not buying a mac lol.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

working MUCH better then my illegal xp (sorry, didnt have enough $)


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

Business version running flawlessly for us.


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

PanamaGal said:


> Business version running flawlessly for us.


So business is getting 2000ed and we're getting NTed right?


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

Not sure what you mean?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Home premium running flawless even on older hardware


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

PanamaGal said:


> Not sure what you mean?


Windows 2000 was the business edition of windows that came out shortly after NT, and was a heck of a lot more stable because they took it off dos or something right?


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't think Vista is bad at all. I think the problem in XP and 2k just worked so well. After the bugs in Sp2 and Sp4 got worked out I never had a problem with any of those OSs. That most people know all the ins and outs of them cause they have been on the market for over 5 years.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I had my first crash in Vista last night. After a reboot the Updater found more recent software for the problem and has been running great since.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what software caused the crash


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Windows* = *W*ill *I*nstall *N*eedless *D*ata *O*n *W*hole *S*ystem

*Microsoft* = *M*ost *I*ntelligent *C*ustomers *R*ealize *O*ur *S*oftware *O*nly *F*ools *T*eenagers

*DOS* = *D*umb *O*perating *S*ystem



95five-0 said:


> I am running Business and the only thing that bugs me so far is I seem to have to reboot more often than with XP.


I don't have to reboot at all in Kubuntu (except when I want to) :grin:


----------

